
Tata Introduces Flatpack Nano House: 215 Square Feet For $720 - ph0rque
http://www.caradvice.com.au/128924/tata-announces-worlds-cheapest-flatpack-house/
======
typicalrunt
The picture in the article is the same picture as every article I've googled
for (thanks Web for the homogeneous content </snark>), is the wrong picture.
The article correctly notes that it is for another project.

But what irks me is that, if a company comes out and says that they have a
revolutionary idea, please supply a picture of a prototype or something.
Google Image search isn't bringing anything up.

~~~
jrockway
They also appear to have stolen the image from someone else and cropped off
the attribution in the bottom-right corner. Classy.

~~~
ajitk
The attribution text (partially visible) suggests the source to be
CarAdvice.com. Interestingly, the image on attributed caradvice.com article
has same image as the one in the linked article. CarAdvice in turn seems to
have taken image from another blog[1] (as linked in the article) and added the
attribution.

[1][http://blog.miragestudio7.com/affordable-mass-housing-in-
ind...](http://blog.miragestudio7.com/affordable-mass-housing-in-india/3235/)

------
rikacomet
[http://www.dnaindia.com/money/report_after-nano-tata-
plans-r...](http://www.dnaindia.com/money/report_after-nano-tata-plans-
rs32000-house_1566154)

its old viral news, never happened, the project was put on haitus.

------
samstave
If you like this, you should watch the documentary on the tiny home movement:

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDcVrVA4bSQ>

------
rweba
Article is from 2011. I think by default articles which are not from the
current year should be noted in the title.

------
ilaksh
This is great. I think that in general home construction should be more
modular.

The really hard part though is buying the land.

Are there any municipalities in the world where the space above the ground and
below the ground are subdivided for private property? I.E., two people may own
land in the same area but at different elevations, or maybe one person
underground and other above ground.

~~~
jevinskie
Do condos count? I know you buy them but I'm not sure on the details.

~~~
ilaksh
Oh, right. Dunno.

------
rikacomet
<http://www.300house.com/>

check this out, for a continued process.

------
spiffistan
On a related note, here's a TED talk on automatic house building:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdbJP8Gxqog>

------
001sky
1) Is there a real picture of this thing?

2) Is it legal?

2a) Or will the real-estate lobby go Uber at it?

~~~
SageRaven
Concerning 2/2a: Many places in the US enforce a minimum square footage for
real/permanent homes, some places 1500-ft^2 for new construction (appalling, I
know). I imagine this might be useful/legal for people wanting to drop a temp
shelter to occupy while building on-site (often with time limits imposed --
one county I personally inquired with was 6 or 12 months). For _really_ remote
or lax places, a wink and a nod to your county inspector/engineer might result
in near-indefinite time for your construction project, but in very few places
this will be a legal permanent, full-time residence.

~~~
greenyoda
Tata is an Indian company, so they probably intend to sell these houses there,
not in the U.S.

~~~
SageRaven
Oh, I know. However, it seems that whenever one of these super-cheap
technologies from abroad are announced, many folks from the US wonder if it
would be available/legal here.

------
rorrr
You can get a 112 square foot tent for $60.

Doesn't mean you would want to live in it.

